# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  [HCM]Bán 1 số đồ sưu tầm - cập nhật liên tục

## GORLAK

Chào các bác, mình muốn bán vài món đồ sưu tầm được, mình cập nhật liên tục nhé nên các bác vui lòng theo dõi từng post để cập nhật thông tin sản phẩm của mình nhé  :Smile: 

Mình nhận ship đến các nơi toàn quốc thông qua Kerry Tín Thành, Viettel, chành, xe đò,... nhưng không bao ship nhé!

Các bác vui lòng liên hệ 0907 217 485 để có giá tốt

1. Vitme bi 12 bước 10 hành trình 110mm.



2. cặp ray trượt con lăn tải nặng, bản 20mm dài 180mm.



3. Khớp cùi chỏ + linh tinh.



4. Step motor 2phase có hộp số.



5. Vitme 8 bước 4 dài 560mm thích hợp cho bác nào chế máy in 3D.



6. Pad kẹp spindle 300W bằng nhôm nguyên khối, D=50, có thể móc to ra chút gắn đc spin 500W.



7. Combo trục Z hành trình 110mm. Vitme 12 bước 10 NSK.



8. Cặp chân máy cho máy H, thiết kế sẳn cơ cấu trục Z nằm trên chân máy luôn, ko có thời gian chế nên cho ra đi bao gồm:
Chân máy: chân thép nguyên khối. vai nhôm bản rộng 50mm, dầy 30mm, tổng chiều cao hơn 600mm.



9. Vitme đã chế sẳn pad gắn và áo con trượt: vitme 12 bước 5.



10. Cặp ray NB japan bản 20

----------


## GORLAK

11. Camera CCD trắng đen xuất trực tiếp tín hiệu ra tivi luôn.



12. Chắn bụi kích thước cao 80 x rộng 210, độ giãn rộng tối đa 0.5m.



13. 2 bộ AC Servo Linear hàng USA, hàng cực chất cho ae đam mê, đầy đủ các món kèm theo.






14. Lọc nguồn 3 phase 50A Tokin.



15. bộ nguồn tích hợp 1200W của ASTEC - MADE IN USA 
đầu ra 12V 50A (600W) và 15V 40A (600W) có thể dùng song song liên tục cả 2 nguồn
ngoại hình còn 95%, chức năng còn hoạt động tốt

----------


## ktshung

me ở Huế mới liên lạc với bác đặt hàng cặp ra mục 10 đấy nhé. Sáng mai em chuyển tiền cho bác

----------


## GORLAK

E cập nhật tí cho bác nào quan tâm mà ko biết tình hình:

Mục 1 + 3 + 12 đã có gạch ợ.





> me ở Huế mới liên lạc với bác đặt hàng cặp ra mục 10 đấy nhé. Sáng mai em chuyển tiền cho bác


Ok bác...........

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Con camera ccd đó dùng làm gì vậy bạn.

----------


## mrcao86

mục số 3 nếu vỡ gạch thì e lấy bác nhé

----------


## cuongmay

chắn bụi bác có 1 miếng thôi hả?

----------


## ktshung

Mình lấy cặp ray mục 10 rồi nha. Địa chỉ mình: Nguyễn Quang Hưng. Nhà 3 Kiệt 34 Nguyễn Phúc Chu, Kim Long, Tp Huế. Đt 0914002202

----------


## GORLAK

Update:
16. Nguồn Astec 5V - 150A made in USA, ngoại hình 95%

----------


## Ninh Tran

chờ update thêm đồ hay  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## duytrungcdt

13. 2 bộ AC Servo Linear hàng USA, hàng cực chất cho ae đam mê, đầy đủ các món kèm theo

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...#ixzz3tzm4O7TI

bác inbox em giá tốt cái này về ngâm cứu xem tn nhé
thank

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

1 3 10 12 15 đã ra đi  :Big Grin: 
7 11 đang có gạch  :Big Grin: 




> 13. 2 bộ AC Servo Linear hàng USA, hàng cực chất cho ae đam mê, đầy đủ các món kèm theo
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...#ixzz3tzm4O7TI
> 
> bác inbox em giá tốt cái này về ngâm cứu xem tn nhé
> thank


đã inbox cho bác rùi nhé  :Smile:  cả bộ gồm 2 motor và encoder đầy đủ dây và jack zin kèm theo

----------


## duytrungcdt

> 1 3 10 12 15 đã ra đi 
> 7 11 đang có gạch 
> 
> 
> 
> đã inbox cho bác rùi nhé  cả bộ gồm 2 motor và encoder đầy đủ dây và jack zin kèm theo


bác gửi em thêm chút ảnh xem nhé
thank

----------


## GORLAK

> bác gửi em thêm chút ảnh xem nhé
> thank


ok bác, tối mình sẽ up thêm nhé, hiện tại mình đang ở ngoài đường rồi  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

> bác gửi em thêm chút ảnh xem nhé
> thank


Chụp vài tấm hình cho bác xem.










Bác khoái nghiên cứu thì e fix cho bác nếu bác thật sự khoái nó, heheheh

----------


## GORLAK

lên phát cho các bác thấy, tối nay mình sẽ update vài món nữa nhé  :Big Grin: 
nguồn 750W 5V 150A nhiều bác hỏi giá quá, mình k kịp trả lời, mình để giá đẹp cho nguồn bao đẹp và bao nặng (5.5kg) này là fix 800k nhé  :Smile:  bác nào call thì có thể sẽ được bao ship nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## GORLAK

Update thêm nhé các bác:
17. Nguồn 1200W của Astec giống số 15 nhưng khác ở chỗ là có 1 đầu 18V 33A với 12V 50A, made in USA, ngoại hình giống 

18. Ray THK SR205B, trượt còn bót, ko bị rơ... dài 208, hành trình tối đa 198 bản 20, mỗi ray có 2 con trượt như hình nhé, có 2 cặp, lấy hết có giá tốt

----------


## truongkiet

Cặp rail 20 giá như thế nào vậy giá mềm thì mình xúc

----------


## GORLAK

> Cặp rail 20 giá như thế nào vậy giá mềm thì mình xúc


đã inbox  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

up cái nhé :v

----------


## GORLAK

Mục 2 đã có gạch.

----------


## GORLAK

Motor AC servo 350W 8000rpm của SEM made in England có hộp số 1:10

----------


## thuyên1982

http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...pss4cbko8i.jpg
em này nhiêu vậy bác? 
có tháo hộp số ra bán không?

----------


## iamnot.romeo

inbox em ray 20 sr20 nha

----------


## GORLAK

> inbox em ray 20 sr20 nha


check inbox nhé các bác  :Smile:

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## GORLAK

> http://i489.photobucket.com/albums/r...pss4cbko8i.jpg
> em này nhiêu vậy bác? 
> có tháo hộp số ra bán không?

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## GORLAK

Có bác đã đặt gạch hộp số ac servo nhé, còn motor ai lấy thì mình thanh lý nhanh gọn luôn nào :3
Ac servo 350W giá 600k nhé

----------


## GORLAK

Update thêm vài món hay ho cho các bác:

Vitme 12 bước 10 của Kuroda hành trình 360mm, tổng dài khoảng 470mm.

Giá: 600k

Hộp số tỉ lệ 3:1 cho các bác nào chế máy CNC, có 2 bộ y chang, hộp số mặt bích 57.


Giá cả 2: 1tr400, có kèm thêm 2 step 2phase của Japan màu đen như hình.

Ac servo 350W tại áp 220 dòng 2.3A torque 1.2Nm tốc độ 3000rpm, datasheet max công xuất tại 350V dòng 15A là hơn 5kW, tốc độ 8000rpm, torque 4.3Nm.


Giá: 600k

----------


## GORLAK

Update: Vitme đã có gạch nhé các bác.

----------


## mpvmanh

Vitme 12 bước 10 của Kuroda hành trình 360mm, tổng dài khoảng 470mm.

Đặt gạch cây này nhé anh.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ AC Servo linear đã về với chồng mới.

----------


## truongkiet

Đang quan tâm hộp số với step cho e xin ít thông tin về step và hộp số(độ rơ)

----------


## GORLAK

> Đang quan tâm hộp số với step cho e xin ít thông tin về step và hộp số(độ rơ)


hộp số có tỉ số truyền 3:1 như hình nhé bác, theo cảm nhận thì ko hề rơ, quay cực êm, hàng USA
step thì hàng Japan dòng khoảng 2A/phase, size 57, bác lấy cả 2 bộ thì y hình, 2 bộ hộp số có luôn 2 con step.

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Bộ AC Servo linear đã về với chồng mới.


Bác bán 2 e hay 1 e thế

----------


## GORLAK

cả 2 bộ luôn bác

----------


## GORLAK

2 hộp số 1:10 đã có người lấy... cám ơn các bác đã ủng hộ

Update:
Hộp số 70:1 mặt bích step size 57, cốt vào 10mm (bỏ đệm thì đc 18mm) cốt ra 12mm, Made in USA, hàng bãi nên bị trầy sơ nhưng vẫn còn rất đẹp

----------


## GORLAK

Hộp số cùi chỏ tỉ lệ 1:50 hàng của Itali cho bác nào chế trục A máy chạy gỗ nhé, gắn đc mâm cặp 110 là chuẩn đẹp. Cốt vào 14mm có chốt khóa.



Ướm thử con step 57




Giá tốt liên hệ trực tiếp, ng quen fix mạnh luôn.

----------


## GORLAK

> 2 hộp số 1:10 đã có người lấy... cám ơn các bác đã ủng hộ
> 
> Update:
> Hộp số 70:1 mặt bích step size 57, cốt vào 10mm (bỏ đệm thì đc 18mm) cốt ra 12mm, Made in USA, hàng bãi nên bị trầy sơ nhưng vẫn còn rất đẹp


hộp số đã có gạch  :Big Grin:

----------


## mpvmanh

Hộp số 70:1 mặt bích step size 57, cốt vào 10mm (bỏ đệm thì đc 18mm) cốt ra 12mm, Made in USA, hàng bãi nên bị trầy sơ nhưng vẫn còn rất đẹp

Lấy thêm con hộp số này nhé a.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Update....

Còn 3 cái hộp số, lấy hết cả 3 fix 1tr5.

Mặt bích 57 tỉ lệ 1:3


Mặt bích 57 tỉ lệ 1:10 chế thêm puly kéo cho bác nào chế trục A mini, quay cực kỳ nhẹ nhàng.

----------


## mrcao86

> Hộp số cùi chỏ tỉ lệ 1:50 hàng của Itali cho bác nào chế trục A máy chạy gỗ nhé, gắn đc mâm cặp 110 là chuẩn đẹp. Cốt vào 14mm có chốt khóa.
> 
> 
> 
> Ướm thử con step 57
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giá tốt liên hệ trực tiếp, ng quen fix mạnh luôn.


e xin giá món này ah. thanks bác!

----------


## buithonamk42

Em xin giá "Mặt bích 57 tỉ lệ 1:10 chế thêm puly kéo cho bác nào chế trục A mini, quay cực kỳ nhẹ nhàng"

----------


## hung1706

Hộp số 1:3 size 57 có rơ ko bác, cốt vào bao nhiêu ạh, nếu ko rơ thì em gạch cả 3 nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

nhãn là bayside , bánh răng hành tinh , bác Hưng chịu khó google là ra mà.

----------


## hung1706

http://www.parkermotion.com/products...80_567_29.html
Dạ em tra roài, nhưng mà hỏi xem chất lượng còn xài dc bao nhiêu ấy mờ  :Big Grin: . Đang độ lại vitme cho bộ XY, bữa nào mượn anh Nam con đồng hồ so 0.001 test chứ con 0.01 test nó ko chịu nhảy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Dòng Px of bác chủ độ rơ < 8 arc ợ

----------


## GORLAK

2 cái bayside vuông ko rơ nhé bác, còn rất tốt, còn cái tròn màu hồng hồng là hàng của USA tỉ lệ 1:10 cũng ko rơ.

----------


## Nam CNC

bác gorlak chịu khó tìm hiểu món hàng mình bán đi ạ , chứ nói không rơ không đúng đâu , có thể bác không cảm nhận được độ rơ nhưng catalogue đã thể hiện độ rơ theo tài liệu của bác Hung1706 rồi , xin lỗi bác trước , em chỉ thuần về kĩ thuật thôi ạ chứ không có ý gì hết.

----------


## GORLAK

> bác gorlak chịu khó tìm hiểu món hàng mình bán đi ạ , chứ nói không rơ không đúng đâu , có thể bác không cảm nhận được độ rơ nhưng catalogue đã thể hiện độ rơ theo tài liệu của bác Hung1706 rồi , xin lỗi bác trước , em chỉ thuần về kĩ thuật thôi ạ chứ không có ý gì hết.


vâng.. hộp số hamonic mới gọi là ko rơ, còn lại đều có độ rơ nhưng rất nhỏ và nếu dùng nó trong những công việc ko đòi hỏi cao về độ chính xác thì nó vẫn đáp ứng mà ko có vấn đề gì. Còn yêu cầu phải cực tốt thì chỉ có hamonic.

----------


## hung1706

Trước em xin lỗi bác chủ thớt vì chút lằng nhằng con thằn lằn này.

Em không có ý kiến gì về món hàng của chủ thớt cả vì mua bán chủ yếu phải tin tưởng mới mua được và khi đã mua thì cũng phải tin vào việc lựa chọn và kiểm duyệt hàng từ bác. Giá bác đưa ra cũng tốt trong tầm tay, dòng 1:3 cũng không nhiều nên bác có lợi thế nhiều.

Riêng việc hộp số nó vô chừng lắm, em từng gặp cũng nhiều con thì đại loại hay gặp là mấy dòng Harmonic, Sumitomo, Apex...vv là hàng công nghiệp xài ngon không rơ, mấy dòng của thằng nổi tiếng như cồn là Mitsu liền hộp số bánh răng hành tinh 1:20 thì cũng có rơ (đa số xài bánh răng hành tinh là có rơ, em có con Harmonic dùng bánh răng hành tinh cũng có rơ <3 arc). Tùy vào nhu cầu mà chọn có rơ hay không rơ cho cơ cấu cần chính xác hay không

Cho nên tóm lại thì khi mua hàng nếu có mã thì tra catalog cho chắn ăn, mất cái tem thì em cũng mua mù rồi về gút-gồ thoai ợ  :Big Grin: 
Thanks bác ! Chúc bác đắt hàng nhá  :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Mình ko ngại hay có vấn đề gì đâu, các bác có kinh nghiệm chia sẽ càng tốt ợ. hàng họ thì có tên tuổi cả đấy thôi, các bác quan tâm check thông tin, ok hú e chứ ko có vấn đề gì, ae vui vẻ cả.

----------

hung1706, Nam CNC, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

> Mình ko ngại hay có vấn đề gì đâu, các bác có kinh nghiệm chia sẽ càng tốt ợ. hàng họ thì có tên tuổi cả đấy thôi, các bác quan tâm check thông tin, ok hú e chứ ko có vấn đề gì, ae vui vẻ cả.


Bác Gô lắc này hay nè, đây là diễn đàn kỹ thuật, chia sẽ những kinh nghiệm về máy móc, còn chuyện mua bán vài thứ để phục vụ chế cháo là phụ, khách hàng cũng chính là các thành viên là chủ yếu nên có nhiều thông tin và càng chính xác càng tốt. Đa số thành viên không là đại gia  :Big Grin:  nên việc mua một món hàng không như ý (do không có nhiều thông tin cần thiết) là rất đau cái ví, còn là đại gia thì rất là bực mình  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Nhân tiện mình xin ý kiến chút.
Thấy AD nhắc nhở bán hàng nên cung cấp nhiều thông tin. Cái này quá đúng, nhưng thông tin không chính xác, có thể gây ngộ nhận thì không nên.
Với hộp số thì có vô vàn thông tin kèm theo. Thông tin mà anh em hay quan tâm nhất là độ rơ. Độ rơ ít và không độ rơ là khác nhau. Và không phải cứ hành tinh là phải rơ.
Mấy anh em làm gỗ định làm trục xoay cũng nên tìm hiểu tí về hộp số. Không nhất thiết phải là không độ rơ mà mức độ rơ cho phép (phụ thuộc vào dao & đường kính phôi). Để có thể dể dàng hơn trong chọn lựa.

----------

GORLAK, Nam CNC

----------


## GORLAK

Hàng họ có thông tin cả thôi, bác nào quan tâm xin chứ check, mình nhiều cái cũng ko rành lắm, ko phải cái gì cũng biết, ai biết gì chỉ giúp, còn ko thì xin đừng nói lời cay đắng nhe. hehehhe

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hàng họ có thông tin cả thôi, bác nào quan tâm xin chứ check, mình nhiều cái cũng ko rành lắm, ko phải cái gì cũng biết, ai biết gì chỉ giúp, còn ko thì xin đừng nói lời cay đắng nhe. hehehhe





> Bác Gô lắc này hay nè, ....


Vote cho cụ chứ không chê đâu nhé, hehe

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Update:

Dư dùng bộ combo THK KR33 hành trình 230mm leng keng xà beng ko lỗi nhỏ, do dài quá nên bán luôn

Y chang hình nhé các bác, giá 1tr5. Nếu kèm luôn động cơ + khớp nối làm sẳn luôn thì 1tr8 nhé (step 2phase 57 dòng 3A)

Cặp chân nhôm nhuyên khối cho bác nào chế máy H hoặc router nhỏ.

Giá 500k.

Cốt 12 nối dài collect ER11 (chỉ có nut, ko collect) dài 100 cho bác nào chế cháo, order Ebay xong về để đó chưa xài luôn.

Giá 250k

Bộ combo trục Z tự trồng, dài tầm 320, rộng 180, dầy khoảng 50, nặng án chừng 8kg, vitme 12 bước 10, hành trình 120mm, mặt bích gắn step 57, bán giá vật tự luôn, về các bác chỉnh lại cái áo cho con trượt vitme chút là trượt êm ái nha, mình gia công hơi lệch nên trược ko đc êm lắm, chế cháo mệt quá cho ra đi luôn.




Giá 1tr tròn luôn.

cặp ray của THK hành trình 180

Giá 500k.

Mại dzô....

----------


## GORLAK

Cốt ER11 đã có gạch ợ.

----------


## dieukhaccto

> Update:
> 
> Dư dùng bộ combo THK KR33 hành trình 230mm leng keng xà beng ko lỗi nhỏ, do dài quá nên bán luôn
> 
> Y chang hình nhé các bác, giá 1tr5. Nếu kèm luôn động cơ + khớp nối làm sẳn luôn thì 1tr8 nhé (step 2phase 57 dòng 3A)
> 
> Cặp chân nhôm nhuyên khối cho bác nào chế máy H hoặc router nhỏ.
> 
> Giá 500k.
> ...


Em gạch bộ THK KR33 hành trình 230mm
Đã nhận được số  tài khoản
Thanks

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình là tất cả đã có gạch, thanks các bác ủng hộ, còn cặp ray thôi ợ.

----------


## dieukhaccto

> Em gạch bộ THK KR33 hành trình 230mm
> Đã nhận được số  tài khoản
> Thanks


Đã chuyển khoản, đang đợi em nó về Cần Thơ...

----------


## GORLAK

Moi trong xó lòi ra 4 cái ke nhôm vuông nguyên khối cho ae nào cần


Giá 300k.

----------


## cty686

_Moi trong xó lòi ra 4 cái ke nhôm vuông nguyên khối cho ae nào cần_

Cái này kích thước bao nhiêu bác?

----------


## GORLAK

> _Moi trong xó lòi ra 4 cái ke nhôm vuông nguyên khối cho ae nào cần_
> 
> Cái này kích thước bao nhiêu bác?


Rộng 64mm, cao tầm 110mm, sâu 67mm

----------


## GORLAK

> Đã chuyển khoản, đang đợi em nó về Cần Thơ...


Sơ đồ dây step

http://www.leadshine.com/UploadFile/86HSxx_C2.jpg

----------


## GORLAK

Ra đi 2 con servo 200W của Yamagawa hàng trần truồng tháo combo, còn leng keng xà beng nha, thích hợp cho bác nào khoái vọc, cốt ra 10mm.






Giá 300k/ 1 con, lấy hết free ship.

----------


## GORLAK

Lòi thêm 2 con step 2phase, 200k 2 con

----------


## GORLAK

Step đã bán. Thanks các bác

----------


## GORLAK

Thằng em dọn kho lòi ra thêm vài cái step driver để lâu ko xài thấy phí nên nó muốn thanh lý cho anh em nào cần, toàn hàng xịn nhé  :Smile: )

1. Vexta CSD-5814N, driver step 5 pha, dòng max 2.5A, phù hợp các dòng step 5 phase 1.4A (vexta PK564 566 569), made in Japan
Số lượng: 2
Giá: 200k/cái, 350k/ 2 cái


2. Vexta A4509-048, driver step 5 pha, dòng max 3.8A, made in Japan
Số lượng: 1
Giá: 300k/cái


3. P.A.I.X PMD-230UD, driver step 2 pha Unipolar, có hỗ trợ microstep đến 50000xung/vòng, dòng tối đa 3A, Made in Korea
Số lượng: 4
Giá 250k/cái, 900k/4 cái

----------


## thuhanoi

> Thằng em dọn kho lòi ra thêm vài cái step driver để lâu ko xài thấy phí nên nó muốn thanh lý cho anh em nào cần, toàn hàng xịn nhé )
> 
> 1. Vexta CSD-5814N, driver step 5 pha, dòng max 2.5A, phù hợp các dòng step 5 phase 1.4A (vexta PK564 566 569), made in Japan
> Số lượng: 2
> Giá: 200k/cái, 350k/ 2 cái
> 
> 
> 2. Vexta A4509-048, driver step 5 pha, dòng max 3.8A, made in Japan
> Số lượng: 1
> Giá: 300k/cái


Mua 3 cục này nhé

----------


## GORLAK

> Mua 3 cục này nhé


Ok duyệt nhé :3 bác gửi tiền mình gửi hàng ngay

----------


## GORLAK

Moi trong tủ lòi ra thêm mấy cái linh tinh:

Bộ chỉnh X-Y cho máy laser, mặt gá dán kính phản xạ 50x50, chỉnh tay trực tiếp, có ốc lốc kê, số lượng 8 cái.

Giá 150k 1 cái.

Bộ gá kính phản xạ thụ động, kích thước cao như mấy bộ chỉnh kia, có 4 cái.

Giá 50k 1 cái.

Bác nào lấy hết sẽ có quà kèm theo, nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh nha, bảo đảm ko khoái ko phải dân chế cháo, hehhehe

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình là 4 cái step driver Korea đã có gạch.

----------


## Ona

driver step 5 pha còn không bạn ?

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Tình hình là 4 cái step driver Korea đã có gạch.


 Vỡ thì bác ới em một tiếng nhé. em mua luôn chứ ko gạch ngói gì hết

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ok duyệt nhé :3 bác gửi tiền mình gửi hàng ngay


Đã chuyển tiền rồi đó bác

----------

GORLAK

----------


## saudau

> Vỡ thì bác ới em một tiếng nhé. em mua luôn chứ ko gạch ngói gì hết


Hix hix. Tới giờ mới về tới nhà được nè bác ới, hồi chiều đi công việc nên chỉ gọi được cho chủ thớt cái thui ah. Bác ngocanh thích thì bác cứ lấy đi, mình chỉ ham vì xài toàn step photo 6 dây thôi, khỏi chừa 2 cọng lòng thòng mất thẩm mỹ.
Vậy Gorlak bán cho bác ngocanh đi nhé, a kiếm món khác.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Vỡ thì bác ới em một tiếng nhé. em mua luôn chứ ko gạch ngói gì hết


Bác saudau nhường cho bác rồi, có gì bác liên hệ e nhe.

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình là mấy bộ chỉnh cho laser có gạch luôn ợ, thanks các bác ủng hộ.

----------


## romvang

4 bộ korea vào tay ai đó có nhã ý để lại cho e ha. Đổi biến tần của e

----------


## GORLAK

> 4 bộ korea vào tay ai đó có nhã ý để lại cho e ha. Đổi biến tần của e


Cũng mới gạch đá thôi bác, chưa thấy lúa.

----------


## saudau

ac ac. hổm nay im ru tưởng cha ngocanh lấy rùi chứ.

----------


## GORLAK

Update:

Hàng lấy nguyên cụm tháo ra dư để lại cho ae nào cần:
Combo Z mini hành trình tầm 40mm, chế cho mấy cắt, khắc laser ok, có sẳn luôn con step 2phase 42, còn leng keng như hình, dùng tay con lăn cảu Đức quất xã nhé.




Giá ve chai: 300k

Bộ sensor hàng USA dùng kiểm tra lỗi, bên trong có 1 bộ camera và 1 bộ sensor + 1 đầu laser định vị, mặt dưới có đèn Led, còn leng keng xà beng ko trầy sướt, tem chưa rách luôn.






Giá ve chai nốt: 550k

Lấy luôn 2 món thì fix 800k cho tròn trịa.

----------


## cty686

Bác cho tk em lấy trục z.

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác cho tk em lấy trục z.


Ok bác. 

Chỉ còn bộ sensor nhé.

----------


## cty686

Mình vừa gửi tiền cho bác.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## cty686

> Moi trong xó lòi ra 4 cái ke nhôm vuông nguyên khối cho ae nào cần
> 
> 
> Giá 300k.


Cái này còn kg bác?

----------


## GORLAK

Update:

Cặp giò Ngọc Trinh cho bác nào chế máy H mini nha, cao 310mm, rộng 70mm, bằng thép.



Giá 350k

Chân Lý Đức ngắn hơn, cao 260mm max, rộng thân 50mm, có chỉnh tăng đưa độ cao, mặt trước và dưới bằng thép, ke ốp lưng bằng nhôm.




Giá 550k.

----------


## GORLAK

Cặp giò Ngọc Trinh đã có gạch.

----------


## Himd

Cặp giò Ngọc Trinh đã có gạch. 

chò võ gạch mình múc nhé

----------


## Letungquang

Cha nào hốt ngọc trinh nhanh như sét thế...hức..

----------


## GORLAK

Lý Đức cũng đi lấy vợ luôn rồi, thanks các bác quan tâm.

----------


## GORLAK

Update:

Cặp giò bồ Ngọc Trinh nha, cao 400, rộng 50, sâu 100, thép nguyên khối phay ra nha, nặng 1 chân là 12kg, 1 cặp 24kg nha các bác. Thích hợp chế máy H tầm trung cỡ 3040.






Giá cho cặp giò như lực sĩ là 900k nhé các bác, khách quen fix cafe nha, gởi nhà xe thôi, chứ bưu điện hay dịch vụ mà quất 24kg chắc ói cơm.

----------


## phuongmd

Bác nào ôm Lý đức mà ko dùng để lại mình nhé. Thanks.

----------


## hoahong102

"Giá cho cặp giò như lực sĩ là 900k"

gạch bộ này, mai liên hệ nhé giờ đêm rồi

----------


## GORLAK

> "Giá cho cặp giò như lực sĩ là 900k"
> 
> gạch bộ này, mai liên hệ nhé giờ đêm rồi


Ok bác.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Himd

Cặp giò bồ Ngọc Trinh nha, cao 400, rộng 50, sâu 100, thép nguyên khối phay ra nha, nặng 1 chân là 12kg, 1 cặp 24kg nha các bác. Thích hợp chế máy H tầm trung cỡ 3040.

không kịp rồi  đúng cái cần



Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...#ixzz43w7OkWU2

----------


## GORLAK

> "Giá cho cặp giò như lực sĩ là 900k"
> 
> gạch bộ này, mai liên hệ nhé giờ đêm rồi


Đã alo xác nhận ợ.




> Cặp giò bồ Ngọc Trinh nha, cao 400, rộng 50, sâu 100, thép nguyên khối phay ra nha, nặng 1 chân là 12kg, 1 cặp 24kg nha các bác. Thích hợp chế máy H tầm trung cỡ 3040.
> 
> không kịp rồi  đúng cái cần
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/61...#ixzz43w7OkWU2


Bác chờ lần sau vậy nhe.

----------


## cty686

Nhận hàng rồi nhé bác chủ.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## hminhtq

còn cái eke nào ko bác ơi e ko cần cao chỉ cần rộng khoang 100 là ok bác có suu tam duoc hu e 1 tieng a

----------


## GORLAK

> còn cái eke nào ko bác ơi e ko cần cao chỉ cần rộng khoang 100 là ok bác có suu tam duoc hu e 1 tieng a


Có gì mới sẽ úp lên nhé bác, bữa có thấy mà giờ ko biết còn ko.

----------

Mạnh Tường

----------


## GORLAK

Update:

Vài món linh tinh cho các bác chế máy.
Driver Vexta 2phase CSD2112-P có 12 con và driver Vexta 5phase CSD5807N-P có 8 con.



Giá chung chuồng 150k 1 cái.

Cặp step 57 dài 78 moment ghi 1.7Nm dòng 3A, còn leng keng 90%.


Giá cả cặp 500k.

Vitme 10 bước 4 còn ngon choét ko rơ lắc nha, hành trình 115mm, chuẩn C5.

Giá 250k.

Bác ở xa ship Phương Trang +50k nha, nhà xe nó ko cho ng nhận trả phí nên các bác thông cảm, lời ăn lỗ chịu ợ...

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình là 8 bộ driver 2phase đã có gạch, còn lại 8 bộ 5phase và 4 bộ 2phase.

----------


## hoaphuongnam

cho mình gạch 3 bộ 5 phase
Lh: 094 9394093

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> cho mình gạch 3 bộ 5 phase
> Lh: 094 9394093


Ko thấy bác ghé lấy.

----------


## GORLAK

Bác mpvmanh, hộp thư bác ko nhận thư đc nữa, e gởi thư ko đc nhé.

----------

mpvmanh

----------

